# another b15 sentra



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey guys. New to the forums but I just wanted to post some pics of my car to see what you guys thought of it. It's not the greatest or the fastest but it's a work in progress. These pictures are a bit old but these are from the summer when it was nice and clean and not covered in snow like it is now. Anyways, enjoy the pics and tell me what you guys think.









































Here's a couple shots of my good friend's car and mine...


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice, very clean! Any info on the Mods done? Keep up the good work.

ps - where abouts are ya from in illinois?!


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

Santa Gimp said:


> Very nice, very clean! Any info on the Mods done? Keep up the good work.
> 
> ps - where abouts are ya from in illinois?!


List of Current Mods:
Nismo Front Lip
Nismo Rear Lip
Nismo Spoiler
Tein Basics with Motivational Rear Mounts
17" Konig Absolutes with BF Goodrich G-Force Sport (215/45ZR17)
Reverse Indiglo Gauges
AEM Cold Air Intake
Custom exhaust with Magnaflow resonator and muffler
Hotshot Header

The college I attend to is located in Galesburg, IL. I doubt you know where that is but it's near Peoria, IL. But when I'm not at school my home is Gurnee, IL.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Looks good bro, is that the nismo front lip on your car. Never mind i see that it is from your mods list.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i like it all cept the banner...but thats just me


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i like it all cept the banner...but thats just me


haha yeah it's going to go when it becomes spring again...a buddy and i just did it last summer to see how it'd look...it was okay i guess...kinda ricy but it helps when you're in a packed parking lot looking for your car...


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

WOW that nismo body kit looks PERFECT. I love it! :thumbup:


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

Pat200sx said:


> WOW that nismo body kit looks PERFECT. I love it! :thumbup:


thanks...the fitment isn't perfect though which kind of pisses me off since i paid so much money to get genuine nismo parts but whatever...


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

JinTae said:


> The college I attend to is located in Galesburg, IL. I doubt you know where that is but it's near Peoria, IL. But when I'm not at school my home is Gurnee, IL.


NO SH*T!! It's about 50 miles west of Peoria on I-74 in Knox county.  I'm from Peoria. Moved to Chicago Burbs about 9 years ago. I now live in Lindenhurst off of Sand Lake Rd. SMALL WORLD!!


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

Santa Gimp said:


> NO SH*T!! It's about 50 miles west of Peoria on I-74 in Knox county.  I'm from Peoria. Moved to Chicago Burbs about 9 years ago. I now live in Lindenhurst off of Sand Lake Rd. SMALL WORLD!!


Whoa that's crazy. We should meet up sometime. There's a bunch of sentra guys I hang out with in Gurnee. They all drive specs so i'm like really slow compared to them especially since two of them are turbocharged but it's still fun hanging out.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Check out my site under my profile. I've got an 97 200sx.....similar to Wes' but without the power, style, and class.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

JinTae said:


> thanks...the fitment isn't perfect though which kind of pisses me off since i paid so much money to get genuine nismo parts but whatever...


Which part of the kit did you have fitment problems with, the front/rear lip or both. Just curious since im thinking of getting the front lip myself next summer.


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

Santa Gimp said:


> Check out my site under my profile. I've got an 97 200sx.....similar to Wes' but without the power, style, and class.


um...i don't see any site under your profile...


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

sentrapower93 said:


> Which part of the kit did you have fitment problems with, the front/rear lip or both. Just curious since im thinking of getting the front lip myself next summer.


my friend and i installed it together and the directions that come with the lip suck...and it has some parts that it comes with and i didn't even end up using cuz it seemed worthless...anyways yeah we had problems with both front and rear fitment although the front fit a lot better then the rear...you can't really see any hang in the front but in the rear you definitely can see some lip hang...it kinda sucks but whatever...i've learned to live with it...better then paying some body shop a rediculous amount of money to have them install it...


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

*nismo kit*

Well you and your friend did a fine job looks really good imo. Thanks for posting the pics i was dying to see how the front lip looked installed on a b15.


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

sentrapower93 said:


> Well you and your friend did a fine job looks really good imo. Thanks for posting the pics i was dying to see how the front lip looked installed on a b15.


no problem...glad i could've been some help...when i first got the lip in the box it didn't look like it'd be that great but once you put it on...it makes your car look so gorgeous...trust me you won't regret it...


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i like your car, it looks real clean. the banner isnt too bad either, since you are sporting nismo parts and all. but nice car, and keep it clean :cheers:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

JinTae said:


> um...i don't see any site under your profile...


haha.....changed my profile for the Name change (Christmas season ) 

www.black200sx.com


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

Santa Gimp said:


> haha.....changed my profile for the Name change (Christmas season )
> 
> www.black200sx.com


car looks great man...i'd like to see it in person sometime...


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

JinTae said:


> car looks great man...i'd like to see it in person sometime...


Funny thing is.....you probably have....without knowing it.


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

Santa Gimp said:


> Funny thing is.....you probably have....without knowing it.


have you seen me before?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

JinTae said:


> have you seen me before?


I think I may have, but in my old age....ya never know. I have a tendancy to kind "eye up and down" any Nissan that goes by.


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

Santa Gimp said:


> I think I may have, but in my old age....ya never know. I have a tendancy to kind "eye up and down" any Nissan that goes by.


hmm...where'd you see my car? on the road? were you at the nissan meet they had in november?


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

*NO SWEARING...keep that crap in OT!*



JinTae said:


> haha yeah it's going to go when it becomes spring again...a buddy and i just did it last summer to see how it'd look...it was okay i guess...kinda ricy but it helps when you're in a packed parking lot looking for your car...


noooo, banners are race, dont let the APC *people* take that away from us, neon glow windshield wipers and dragon sticker packs are rice, dont confuse yourself. Sure they dont add horsepower, but they dont hurt anything either, plus it lets people know you indeed aren't stock (unless you want to be sleeper) without even popping the hood. P.S. where did you get that windshield banner from? ive been looking for one for a while now.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Not sure how I missed this thread but the B15 looks great!


----------



## Auchie005 (Dec 24, 2005)

love them they both look nice! VERY nicely Kept!


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

neogeon said:


> noooo, banners are race, dont let the APC *people* take that away from us, neon glow windshield wipers and dragon sticker packs are rice, dont confuse yourself. Sure they dont add horsepower, but they dont hurt anything either, plus it lets people know you indeed aren't stock (unless you want to be sleeper) without even popping the hood. P.S. where did you get that windshield banner from? ive been looking for one for a while now.


Thanks for the banner support. Haha not many people like it but it looks cool if a bunch of us have it on and roll around together. Anyways, yeah we'll see if i I keep it on or not. Still in the process of deciding with a few buddies. Oh as for your question I have a good friend of mine who is really good friends with the guy that owns garage evolution in chicago off of touhy. If you want I can get a really sweet deal on Nismo banners if you pay cash and you get a few people that want one as well.


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

wes said:


> Not sure how I missed this thread but the B15 looks great!


Thanks so does your sentra...man your sentra is the hotness Wes...


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

JinTae said:


> Thanks for the banner support. Haha not many people like it but it looks cool if a bunch of us have it on and roll around together. Anyways, yeah we'll see if i I keep it on or not. Still in the process of deciding with a few buddies. Oh as for your question I have a good friend of mine who is really good friends with the guy that owns garage evolution in chicago off of touhy. If you want I can get a really sweet deal on Nismo banners if you pay cash and you get a few people that want one as well.


well i live pretty far from chicago so i doubt thats gonna be feasible but is it an official banner from nissan or is it a banner made from some sort of graphics shop? If its from a graphics shop how much would that run just for one (if you have any idea)?


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

neogeon said:


> well i live pretty far from chicago so i doubt thats gonna be feasible but is it an official banner from nissan or is it a banner made from some sort of graphics shop? If its from a graphics shop how much would that run just for one (if you have any idea)?


It's one made from a graphics shop. I didn't know Nissan had official Nismo banners. Anyways, I think I ended up paying like 20 buck or something for mine but we bought a whole bunch when we got mine so I don't know. If you're interested I can get you a price.


----------



## SangHyun06 (Jan 27, 2006)

You forgot the pictures with my B15 in it too buddy!!! I know, you're ashamed of my car, I understand. Haha!


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

*Nice Car*



JinTae said:


> List of Current Mods:
> Nismo Front Lip
> Nismo Rear Lip
> Nismo Spoiler
> ...



I like what you have done with your sentra. I was just wondering are those side skirts on your car too along with the lips?


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

Those are just Nissan OEM Sideskirts that come on any 2000-2006 Nissan Sentra (I think the sideskirts are the same for all the years but I'm not sure...I got mine off my friend who had an 03). But to answer your question no they do not come with the lip kit if that's what you're asking. Nismo sells each peice of the kit seperately and they don't offer some nice bundle deal or anything...at least not that I know of but if you find one then maybe it would save you a bit of cash.


----------



## 200SX SE-R (Aug 6, 2005)

both look good minus the windshield decal


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

200SX SE-R said:


> both look good minus the windshield decal


haha some people really like the banner and some people don't...to each their own i guess but i'll probably end up taking mine off sometime soon now that it's getting warmer but we'll see...depends on if my buddy with the black b15 decides to take his off or not i guess...


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

The banana in my pocket just started leaking =D


----------



## Vector22 (Aug 20, 2006)

wow that is nice, i want to do the same with my car except for a few things. 

dont you need front and rear plates in il?


----------



## Cooki3monster (Feb 19, 2007)

hey guys im new to this forum and i was looking at those pics you posted up. i was just wondering if you could give me a list of the mods your friend put on his black sentra. he has the same year car as me and i was looking to do similar mods. i admir his work and your sentra looks really clean.


----------



## sentra_ga16de (Nov 26, 2006)

hey man cars look tight ass hell. just wondering where did you get the nismo windshield sticker?


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

how much were the nismo decals?


----------

